# New to JKD and to the forum wanted to say HI.



## DeezoNeezo (Jan 15, 2006)

HI. I'm new to this and have liked reading the forum and finding out what to expect in the future of my training.  Thanks.


----------



## swiftpete (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey there, welcome to the place and i hope you continue to enjoy it!


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi, and welcome.

Have you started training yet?


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello and welcome
Terry


----------



## Lisa (Jan 15, 2006)

Welcome!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Sarah (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi, glad you could join us!

Have you done Martial Arts before, or will JKD be your first?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 15, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!  

Enjoy your stay and don't forget about the search function. There's a lot of good info for you in old threads.


----------



## green meanie (Jan 16, 2006)

Welcome aboard. Have fun!


----------



## MJS (Jan 16, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Henderson (Jan 16, 2006)

Hola!


----------



## kroh (Jan 16, 2006)

Hope you enjoy your training...JKD is a lot of fun.

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## arnisador (Jan 16, 2006)

Welcome! I certainly enjoy doing JKD.


----------



## DeezoNeezo (Jan 16, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Hi, and welcome.
> 
> Have you started training yet?



Yeah I started in December and really love it!


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jan 16, 2006)

Welcome!! I'll be glad to help you any way I can. Just send me a pm.


----------



## ufsofpa (Feb 6, 2006)

wlcome and I hope you find all your training needs here


----------

